# Freeride/downhill bike Banshee Morphine vs. Iron Horse SGS Pro



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

Here is the situation...

I finally broke my old frame and now I am currently looking for advice and suggestions on a new bike. First off I am 6'7" 250lbs. Yes I am huge, and I brake bikes and bike parts frequently. My top choice for a new bike is a Banshee Scream but even with the deal I can get on the bike I will not have enough funds saved up for another monthy or so. This may not seem like that big of a problem but when you do not have any bike at all to ride a month just about vetos the scream becasue I NEED TO RIDE.

Here is how I see the other 2 options.

Banshee Morphine 
+ it is a Banshee, 10 year warrenty and built to last longer
+ i can get a 20" frame/Gucci/Super T for $1,600
+ its a hardtail, that is what I am ued to and the frame would work well for trials type riding
- its a hardtail, wont handle drops as well as a FS, I also think the HT will put more abuse on the components

Iron Horse SGS Pro 
+ its a burly bike, have heard good things about the 04' Pros
- costs more, just a little
- although it has a 1.5 headtube and a sherman breakout, it still isn't a DC fork.
- the SGS isnt specd as nicely as the Morphine but its not too far behind.
+ its a full suspension!

I am open to hear what you guys have to say...

-Evan


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

Here is some eye candy


----------



## DJrider04 (May 4, 2004)

If it were me, I would find a way, any way....to get the Scream. If its between the Scream or Morphine, it really depends what your doing with it. Are you going to be doing a lot of DH, or just hucking. The IH is sweet, but the Scream with the setup you posted far beats it....


----------



## skinnyhippy (Jun 29, 2004)

*learn from my mistakes....*

First off, I'm with you fellow clydesdale! I also respect the need to ride. I've been in your precise prediciment and learned an important lesson the hard way. Yer not gonna like my lesson but here it is:

If you want a burly bike that will not fall apart underneath your load then suck it up and wait a month for the Banshee Scream. Trust me, you'll be much happier in the long run. Had I done that in the begining I would've saved $2,007.90 in long term broken/bent skinnny crap parts/frame dept. and would've gotten an extra 7 weeks 2 days of riding last year. If, in the interim, you can get by with just riding along then borrow a bike from a friend or your LBS. Or try freerunning (going for jogs and jumping off of houses and stuff, it's fun!).

The point is that no matter how well you spec something out you're only going to turn it into a bent up peice of crap if you usually are one for the gnarly lines unless of course you gots yourself a burly chassis (Scream). The skinny IH chainstays will make you sweat like a whore in church the second you're more than 2ft. off the ground. The Manitou will make you wish you were an Olympic ribbon dancer because you're gonna be twirling the fork all over the place. Banshee Morphine? Good option if you genuinely are wantin' a hardtail, but otherwise I'd wait 'till you can afford the scream. just my $.02! enjoy....


----------



## Banshee Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

*Morphine*

I'll hook you up with my morphine for 250usd i pay shipping, only in US, sorry for spam, shoot me PM if interested. Got new ride on the way need money fast.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Go for the Morphine. It is a sick bike for one, built to take what you wanna dish out. Hardtails will always get props for a well laid drop and will make you ride smarter (or your gonna bust your nuts a lot by choosing bad lines).

As a fellow clyde, 6'3" and 230lb, I can give you a bit of advice. Full suspension will likely cost more in the short term as you will need to get it sprung for your weight. At $50 for a heavier spring. You will need to find a spring rate that suites you for trail and hucking. There is also the issue of getting a good rear shock. I am not real familliar with the sgs, so not much advice there. I ride a 5th coil and agree with the hype on it. The FS is great for DH, far more friendly on the body. However hardtails are snappier and tend to do better on those ocasions that have you standing and hammering away. 

Okay okay, pros and cons to everything. Why am I riding a FS and telling you to get a hardtail? So I can beat you down the hill. Duhh. No not really. From what you have said on your size and hard riding you would need a top notch FS rig to keep up with the abuse. The morphine is ready to take your abuse with no further adjustment.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

Hmmmmm..........

Agreed. 
Rob a couple of gas stations or find another hobby for a month but get the Scream.

You'll be better off and happier in the long run.

The Banshees are damn near indestructable.


----------



## FrontRanger (Apr 28, 2004)

Banshee Rider said:


> I'll hook you up with my morphine for 250usd i pay shipping, only in US, sorry for spam, shoot me PM if interested. Got new ride on the way need money fast.


What size?


----------



## bamxbam (Jan 22, 2004)

*banshee*

I have a scream and a morphine you cant go wrong with either of them I'm also a big guy and these bikes can take abuse I've cracked the shock basement on my scream and they replaced it no questions I used to have a 02 sgs pro and I broke the rear triangle 3 times it was also an awsom bike but I'd go with banshee


----------



## Banshee Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

FrontRanger said:


> What size?


16.5, i must have forgot you were 6'7, unless you like a smaller bike mine might be alittle to small for ya.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

DUDE IF UR HUGE AS U SAY THEN DONT GET THE IRON HORSE...its a light freeride bike and u will kill the dam thing...get the morphine...

be the first person to make banshee hold up to there 10 year warranty and kill it...


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

BJ- said:


> DUDE IF UR HUGE AS U SAY THEN DONT GET THE IRON HORSE


did you just make this up or what?


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

well they are ligher freeride bikes...and if hes some huge guy then he will kill the dam thing...

what else needs to be said...(im sure ull tell me)...


----------



## skinnyhippy (Jun 29, 2004)

*He's right...*

Once a guy has established himself as one for big drops (over 8ft.), jumps, skinnies, dh'ing, and all the stuff we love to do and he's over 200lbs. then the number of quality components that are available for him are severly limited. I weigh about 240 and am actually quite smooth, I rarely have parts break anymore but it's not 'cause I'm smooth, it's because I started buying super beefy stuff over a year ago. It's well worth it. Example: my xc/trailbike is a 40 pound '04 AC1, I wouldn't dare take that thing on the same rides I take my scream on 'cause it would fold in half, otherwise, it's perfect for when I just wanna ride. Those IH bikes are quality for riders under about 190, if it were mine I'd use it for my trailbike like the AC1, not for the big stuff.

Out here in old Salem, Oregon we have ourselves a crew of Clydesdale freeriders and we've broken or bent just about everything. We've learned our lessons the hard way!


----------

